# Wismec Theorem Replacement glass



## Mac75 (15/5/16)

It seems that the glass is very fragile. 
Cracked one while removing it and chipped the one i was using to replace the cracked one. A first for me!

Does any of the vendors stock replacements?
Does the billow v2 glass have the same inner diameter?
I see on the web that the outer dimensions are the same. 
If any owner of a bv2 wouldn't mind measuring. Would be greatly appreciated cos there is a vendor that has stock. 

I have seen threads internationally where there is a recall for these tanks due to the fragile glass.

Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/5/16)

I don't have any spare glass with me at the moment, or a measuring tool. I can check the dimensions of the Bv2 Glass tomorrow if you don't manage before then.


----------



## Mac75 (15/5/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (15/5/16)

I have not seen any recall for the Theorem RTA's. There is nothing about a recall on their web site. 
Only reason I'd respond would be so i could tell where they can put mine out of the sunshine.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (15/5/16)

That's the weak point with that theorum, the glass. I was damned careful, had the rings lubed well, but even being careful I cracked the glass taking off the top. I still like the atty, but now am liking the Avocado 24 MUCH better.


----------



## Silver (15/5/16)

Mac75 said:


> It seems that the glass is very fragile.
> Cracked one while removing it and chipped the one i was using to replace the cracked one. A first for me!
> 
> Does any of the vendors stock replacements?
> ...



@Mac75 , I Have moved this for you to "Who has stock" in case any of the vendors may be able to help you out directly


----------



## Mac75 (15/5/16)

Silver said:


> @Mac75 , I Have moved this for you to "Who has stock" in case any of the vendors may be able to help you out directly



Thanks @Silver


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/16)

@Mac75 the Billow v2 won't work, it's 23mm wide by 30mm tall. The Theorem is 22mm wide by 25mm tall. I've had a look at some of the more common tanks but can't find anything with the dimensions of the Theorem.


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

Thanks @BumbleBee. Hopefully vendors will start bringing them in. Thanks again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/16)

You're welcome 

For what it's worth, the MELO 2 glass is the same diameter (22mm) but comes in at 24mm in height, could work in a pinch?


----------



## Mac75 (16/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> You're welcome
> 
> For what it's worth, the MELO 2 glass is the same diameter (22mm) but comes in at 24mm in height, could work in a pinch?



Cool. Im gonna get one tmrw. Will let u know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (29/10/16)

Bumping this as I have no more glass left lol. Who has stock? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (29/10/16)

Found 2 at vk stoneridge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

